# Qi Gong Training



## Xue Sheng (Feb 4, 2006)

I have noticed that there has been a lot of discussion about Qi and Qi Gong on the site. And I think that is a good thing and the exercises I have seen posted are good. I do believe Qi Gong training can be very beneficial. 

I have been wondering if I should post this, and I am still not sure, and furthermore I do not wish to stop anyone from practicing Qi nor do I want to offend anyone, but here goes.

I practice Qi Gong as it applies to Tai Chi and Xingyi. I have also done some associated with Yiquan, but it is virtually the same as what I know from Xingyi. 

I have trained, a little, with 3 different teachers in Qi Gong, but all were in association with martial arts training. I consider myself, at best; a novice, more of a beginner actually, because I have a whole lot left to learn. I do believe you can get some health benefits from Qi Gong fairly quickly (after a couple of weeks to a month of regular training) if for no other reason the fact that it can help you relax and breath better.

Also talking with some people in the past I have found some that feel they have developed deep levels of Qi on there own, with little guidance and in a short time. I do not think this is possible, high levels of Qi Gong achievement are hard to achieve and take an experienced teacher. Also without a trained teacher to guide you, Qi Gong training can be dangerous. And there are teachers out there that simply are not honest with what they are capable of, so a good teacher is hard to find. To make it even more difficult many Chinese Qi Gong people that are trained and good do not advertise their knowledge. 

I do not believe that you can knock someone out with Qi, unless of course you are talking about using your mind to guide you Qi to your fist to hit someone up-side-the-head. As for a no touch knockout, I find it doubtful. But I do not believe in the Loch Ness monster either, but if a plesiosaur shows up on the shores of Loch Ness I am willing to reconsider my opinion. 

Also I had the opportunity to discuss Qi with an OMD from Beijing Hospital. She does not understand how so many people both here and in China can do Qi Gong and have strong Qi in such a short time. And does not believe it is possible to knock someone out with Qi. She also believes most people that teach Qi Gong lack the proper training. There are different types of Qi, liver, kidney, lung, etc. If you have strong Qi in the body you are health, if you have weak Qi in your body you are sick, if you have no Qi in your body you are dead. She has been trained in and practiced Qi Gong, but does not feel that she has ever been able to accomplish any appreciable Qi movement, she no longer practices any sort of Qi Gong. This is the abbreviated Readers Digest version of the conversation.

Also I have been doing some research lately on Qi Gong and I found something I thought was interesting that I though others might be interested in.

This is from Answers.com
"In the 1980s and 1990s, the increasing popularity of qigong and related practices led to the establishment of many groups and methods in China and elsewhere which have been viewed in a critical light by more traditional qigong practitioners as well as skeptical outside observers. In this view, a large number of people started studying qigong under inadequate supervision, indeed, perhaps the majority of people today who study qigong study from books or videotapes and DVDs without supervision by a teacher. This can lead to several problems, according to those who view themselves as representative of orthodox schools. 

Most traditional training takes many years of practice under the supervision of someone who has also learned over years, someone who can guide and prevent the student from taking an unbalanced approach to qigong practice. The theory is that unbalanced circulation of inner energies eventually leads to unbalanced effects on the various systems of the body, both mental and physical. Stories of unguided practitioners or inexpertly guided students developing chronic mental and physical health problems as a result of such training are not uncommon. 

A term used by English speaking practitioners and teachers for one example of this syndrome is "Qigong Psychosis" (Now included in the DSM-IV as a culture-bound syndrome: Qi-Gong Psychotic Reaction: DSM-IV General Information: Appendix I, Outline for Cultural Formulation and Glossary of Culture-Bound Syndromes). Another function of improper training involves frauds and deliberate charlatans who promote themselves as qigong "healers" promising miracle cures of any conceivable affliction for the right amount of money. 

_Traditionally, qigong is considered more of a health maintenance regimen, and any promises of miracle cures should be viewed with suspicion, according to traditional teachers and practitioners."_

OK I will get off my soapbox now, I apologize for the DSM-IV reference, it was part of the article.


----------



## Gaoguy (Feb 4, 2006)

I teach a great system of neigong I learned from BK Frantzis and also from my current teacher, Luo Dexiu.


----------

